# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  SOS>>>> ISDN INTERNET SHARING HOW TO?????

## darkome

AFOU SAS KALHMERISO OLOUS 8A H8ELA NA ME BOH8HSETE SE ENA PROBLHMA POU ANTIMETOPIZO THN SYNDESH ISDN POU EXO KAI THN OPOIA 8ELO NA THN KANO SHARED SE EAN DIKTYO LAN ETSI OSTE NA MPOROUN NA BLEPOUN INTERNET 3 PC TOU DYKTIOY.
   SYGEKRIMENA OTAN KANO THN SYNDESH SHARED MESA APO TA PROPERTIES MOU ALAZEI THN IP TOU MHXANHMATOS SE 192.168.0.1 ME APOTELESMA O YPOLOGISTIS NA XANEI TO YPOLOIPO DYKTIO MIAS KAI OLES OI IP TOY DIKTYOU EINAI 192.168.2.X
 YPARXEI TROPOS NA MPOROUN OLA TA PC BLEPOUN INTERNET MESO TOU YPOLOGISTI POU EXEI THN ISDN ALLA XORIS NA ALAKSOUN OI IP TOU DIKTYOU.


EUXARISTO EK TON PROTERON  8)

----------


## Athlon_XP

Δυστηχώς θα χρειαστεί να αλλαχτούν ή μάλλον θα αλλάξουν αυτομάτως λόγω DHCP enabled στο PC που γίνεται ο διαμοιρασμός της σύνδεσης δηλαδή θα πάρουν από 192.168.0.2 και άνω. Φυσικά όμως αν ορίσεις το κεντρικό PC ως 192.168.2.1 τότε λογικά θα δουλεύουν normal.

----------


## Nik0s

Τα WinXP θέλουν τον server να έχει IP 192.168.0.1 , οπότε τα άλλα PCs πρέπει να έχουν IPs της μορφής 192.168.0.xx. Αν θέλεις οποσδήπωτε να κρατήσεις IP της μορφής 192.168.2.x δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις το netmask σε 255.255.0.0 αλλά δεν μπορώ να σου εγγυωθώ ότι θα παίξει.

----------


## darkome

sas euxaristo olous gia tin boi8ia.
telika i lisi dinete mono mesa apo programma gia internet share kai sigekrimena Me to wingate
thnx anyway gia ton xrono sas

----------

